

Gmail doesn't recognize email addresses at fully qualified domains - phwd
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/24247/40

======
0x0
A friend of mine had an email address of the format

    
    
      "username."@example.com
    

which AFAICS is legal (as long as you keep the quotes around the username and
the trailing dot there).

But damn if it didn't break a lot of systems out there!

In the end, he got booted off his email provider as they were upgrading their
mail systems -- to one that didn't support accounts named with a trailing dot!

